# Hair Spray and Deoderant used in same room as frogs



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm so mad, Had a couple good mates stay round last night.

And when I was still half asleep and they were getting ready for college, one got out his deodorant and started using it in my room, about 10-12feet away from the frog tank.

I did jump up automatically, telling him to stop, I then slide one half of the lid so that the little 4mm gap that I uses for venting (not much but temp tank)was covered.

He then thought it was good enough to stand at my room door, and use his hairspray.

So now I'm worried as I know these are BIG dangers to frogs.

I opened both my room windows right away, and made sure the top of the tank was sealed as best as I could.

Hes the only person ever to slip up, and will the the last.

I'm fuming (no pun intended)

Richie


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't think you have to worry. As long as you sealed up the tank quickly, you should be fine. My wife forgets sometimes and sprays air freshener in the room where my frogs are kept. Haven't had a loss yet. As a rule, you want to keep it to a minimum.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks bud, that gives me a little bit of peace of mind.

As I say it was a little squirt of deo then hairspray.

I went to town on him, so hopefully he wont ever forget the rule again.

Cheers

Richie


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

I would think unless you are forcing in fresh air (use of a fan)the warm air in the tank would create positive pressure that would help limit the particulate getting in the tank.

Wouldn't it ?

Dan


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

My daughter and wife use hairspray everyday and I have never lost a single frog. Maybe if it is sprayed directly into the tank but I would think normal usage within a room is not enough to cause any issues.


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

I've wondered about tobacco smoke and frogs a bit. I don't generally smoke in my fish/frog shed, but I do wonder how much smoke would be harmful to them.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

As a rule I take my hairspray and cologne into the other room, but deodorant isn't such a big deal. This is probably because I use a stick so I don't have to worry about fumes. I wouldn't be too concerned. Obviously you want to keep exposure to toxins to a minimum, but I think our little friends are a lot more resilient than we sometimes give them credit for.


----------



## tasteslikechicken (Sep 8, 2009)

This thread reminded me of a little tip/product that might be useful to some....

When I bred canaries I was always worried about cleaning products (especially roommates that were always crazy with room sprays etc.)...So i used the orange sprays- (citrus magic is one brand I think, but there are others) it's a not aerosol and it's made of just orange peels. When you spray it, it goes only where you put it (if that makes sense) and it does work well for smell. I'm not saying I'd spray it on a frog, but it's a lot safer then some other choices.

We also had cases of the stuff when I worked lab animal. When the doctors would come down to practice surgeries on the pigs they'd whine up a storm about the smell (which really wasn't that bad, but apparently really offended them)...anyway we'd spray it right on the pigs and all over the surgery room.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

What is and isn't toxic will vary from type of animal to type of animal. What we know today is different than what we 'knew' decades ago. At one time, smoking cigarettes was an activity advertized as beneficial. Some herbal remedies are actually known to be toxic. 

As to citrus based air fresheners that are sprayed into the air, respiratory issues probably should be considered.

I use these, but not in our exotics room. The brand I currently have in the house has a warning against using it on surfaces which could be negatively affected by the natural components.

I think that error on the conservative side for the health of our frogs is better than assuming too much is safe from anecdote. 

Just to provide another example, I obtained a large number of cork tubes. When they arrived, they smelled like an ash tray. I cannot assume that the toxicity to my frogs is gone when the odor is gone. So, I cannot sell them, nor used them in a viv... However, they do look good with the plants that aren't ever going into a viv.


----------



## dort (Jul 10, 2009)

My sister has a febreze obsession. I try to prevent her from using it around my frogs but it happens sometimes, and I've never had a problem.


----------

